# Festival Photos



## Dan Crawford (15 Oct 2007)

Hi everbody. Thanks for all the praise for the stand i was generally quite pleased with it myself.
Thanks to everybody who turned up to support us and a massive thanks to ceg for traveling all the way down to the festival on sunday JUST to help us dissmantel the stand! (plus he gave me an external and some lilly pipes!!!)
Here are some of the photos off of my camera.

The crowd.





George's First Autograph.




The Society Furnished Aquarium Tank.




The show tank that was set up in front of the public.










The Pico.













The Stand.




Sitting in admiration or our work after a few celebratory beers!


----------



## Lozbug (15 Oct 2007)

ooh! the night shots are lovley! knew it would look stunning.....


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (15 Oct 2007)

wow mate, stunning pics!! 

lol that pico looks amazing, ill never forget Graeme + beer + large tweezers + HC


----------



## Graeme Edwards (15 Oct 2007)

lol
It was a clasic weekned boys, good to spend some time with you all.


----------



## Dan Crawford (15 Oct 2007)

Indeed, loved it all!

P.S George is away for a week now.


----------



## Dan Crawford (15 Oct 2007)

Indeed, loved it all!

P.S George is away for a week now.


----------



## Liz (15 Oct 2007)

Great pics and it was a great stand and display.


----------



## Themuleous (15 Oct 2007)

For a one day scape that tank turned out excellent, if that doesn't inspire a few people nothing will.  Hopefully it'll be another kick up the area for the UK aquascaping scene.

Sam


----------



## James Flexton (15 Oct 2007)

great pictures mate i'm kicking myself now, i saw those tiny tanks and almost bought one. should have gone for it damn it. love the autograph shot just look at the admiration in his eyes, makes you wanna cry.... the kid seems well chuffed as well! lol

big slap on the back mate the whole thing looked brilliant.


----------



## Tom (16 Oct 2007)

Well done on the tank, it looked great even through the fog! Wish I could have seen it clearer. Good setup demo too. Stand looked very impressive and a credit to UKAPS!   

The furnished aquarium was the best by far too!   

Tom


----------



## James Flexton (16 Oct 2007)

thats a point, who won the furnished aquarium comp?


----------



## Lozbug (17 Oct 2007)

6 was winning at end of saturday


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Oct 2007)

NOT us, that's all i'm saying!


----------



## James Flexton (17 Oct 2007)

must be a fix!


----------



## Lozbug (17 Oct 2007)

i voted 5 and later found out i was you guys lol and voted again on sunday - but didnt see the final list


----------

